# This is the Deathday of Francis Turretin



## Learner (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes , it was September 28 , 1687 that he passed away into the presence of the Lord . Roger Nicole called him " a marvellous synthesizer " . He was almost 64 at death . To read more about this valuable theologian read some of Matt's 24 articles mostly written by Turretin .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

Francis Turretin died on September 28, 1687.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Why is that so bad? He is in Heaven with Jesus and John Owen! For we know to be absent from the body means to be in the presence of the Lord!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 28, 2005)

AND he's now a baptist....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

Francis Turretin was born on October 17, 1623 in Geneva.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

Francis Turretin


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 27, 2006)

it's interesting and good to recall the past day by day.
you and Andrew are creative


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_



DoT! You beat me to it!


----------



## caddy (Sep 28, 2006)

...and I am NOW the proud owner of his 1st volume of Elenctic Theology

I just need to find the time to get into it...and 10 other books I want to read



[Edited on 9-28-2006 by caddy]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2006)

More Turretin works available here.


----------

